# Favorite part of the Hobbit



## Eonwe (Dec 26, 2001)

What is your favorite part of the Hobbit and why?


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 5, 2002)

MY favorite parts were:

1) I liked the part where they first met the goblins! I had never read any fantasy novels before and to hear the word "goblin" was a little funny to me. It reminded me of Halloween or something  However, I found out that these goblins were quite dangerous and not at all like the little goblins you hear about on the A&E History of Halloween special  

2) I absolutely loved Mirkwood! Through LOTR and the Hobbit I have been intrigued by the different forests. I find that my favorite among all of these is Mirkwood. When I first read this part, I had never heard about Elves! I always thought about small little Christmas Elves but never anything like these! These Elves were dangerous, perilous, and wise. I almost like the way the Elves are portrayed in the Hobbit better than in LOTR b/c in the Hobbit they are more sinister and mysterious. It it quite eerie when they dissappear in the woods....

-Well I could ramble on and on about my first impressions of goblins and elves (ahh memories) but I think I've made my point! The Hobbit will always be just as good as LOTR to me because everything was new and different!


----------



## Moonbeams (Jan 6, 2002)

every time I see Bilbo's face when the dwarves started coming to his house. LoL, poor Bilbo, bewildered, stunned, has to be polite, but has no idea of what's going on, and what are all those dwarves doing there.


----------



## syongstar (Jan 6, 2002)

*fav*

I love the shire,the peaceful mood,the beautiful gardens,the lighthearted hobbits,songs,riddles...


----------



## Tar-Palantir (Jan 7, 2002)

Bilbo's conversations with Smaug. You can feel Smaug's arrogance (as well as his interest in this new "smell'). You can also sense Bilbo starting to feel a little too good about his own cleverness.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 8, 2002)

OK my favorite part is when the dragon is looking around for Bilbo and Bilbo is desperately trying to avoid his gaze, while he talks.

Oh yeah and when he is trying to squeeze through the Goblin door and all his buttons pop off.


----------



## Rian (Jan 8, 2002)

My favorite part was the Riddle Game with Gollum. Since I loved riddles when I was a youngster, it made me love the book. I can just imagine Bilbo and Gollum sizing each other up as they ask and answer their questions.


----------



## J'ohn (Jan 9, 2002)

I think that my favourite part of the book is the encounter with the three trolls...it's just hilarious to picture all the dwarves and Bilbo, packed in sacks, while the trolls argue with one another [one another? Feh... ] on how to cook them...

SBS


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 9, 2002)

Much to pick from, even as it is a rather short story.

Bilbo's distress with a house full of dwarves, ending with him leaving even without a proper hankerchief.

The three trolls, debating over how to prepare eatable dwarf.

The Eagles attitude towards the travellers.

The Riddle game, I'm very bad at riddles, but I still like them.

Bilbo's wordplays with Smaug.

Beorn, crushing the big orcs in the Battle of the Five armies. 

Bilbo's homecoming, with the auction and things.


----------



## -ScoUndrALiSm- (Jan 9, 2002)

I liked the "goodmorning" conversation between Bilbo and Gandalf + the part with the trolls + the riddle game + Mirkwood + the conversation with Smaug


----------



## Merry (Jan 10, 2002)

My fav part is Gollum and the riddles. I read LOTR first, then the Hobbit and I was fascinated to see how the whole tale of the war of the ring started with Bilbo and Gollum.


----------



## Branwen (Jan 10, 2002)

...when Gandalf introduced dwarves to Beorn,one by one...
Hey does anybody know,who really is Beorn?...I mean he's not a human,not an elf,not a dwarf....Who is he?...


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 10, 2002)

Well, he is supposed to be human, but professor Tolkien wasn't very clear, nor in the Hobbit or in LOTR. He also was a so-called 'skin-changer', capable of turning into a huge bear. In that form he ripped up a lot of Orcs in the Battle of the Five Armies.
You could open a thread about it, to attract the attention of the Tolkinists who may have additional information. Best place would be in the sub-forum 'The Hobbit'


----------



## Branwen (Jan 10, 2002)

that's exactly,Beorn could turn into a bear.But no human was able to do that;so Beorn had some special power.Why and who gave it to him?...


----------



## Kementari (Jan 10, 2002)

Barrels Out of Bond is the best part. hehe
The Trolls are REALLY funny too


----------



## Sirona (Jan 10, 2002)

*Maybe he was a maiar?*

Hi,Branwen: I think, he could be a maiar or a Vala, because only they cuould change their aparence. But,in other way...he could be something else...


----------



## Branwen (Jan 10, 2002)

...hello Sirona,nice to see ya here!
Beorn seems to be too weak for being a Vala or a maia;but maybe he's done some kind of favor to the Valars and they gifted him by giving him a power to change his appearance.Still,the question is-who and why?...
On the other hand these are just some thoughts of mine which probably aren't even close to true.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 11, 2002)

The chapter with Beorn in it was my favourite bit, However due to recent discussion it has come to my attention that we dont really know what he was. Somewhere in some book remember distictly that iot said Beorn was most probably a descendant of Beren who could change into a wolf dont forget.


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 11, 2002)

Wow, I don't have the Sil at hand at the moment. But Beren didn't change into a wolf did he? As I remember he used the skin of the 'bad' wolf (whats the darn name?) as a disguise. I have to look it up, memory failure, memory failure!


----------



## Rogar (Jan 11, 2002)

Favorite Part of the Hobbit: It is very hard to pick a "favorite" part of a story that I hold so strongly in my mind but If I had to choose I would have to say That the instant that Thorin realized that Bilbo had thwarted him just before the battle of Five Armies. Thorin said bad things about Bilbo for sure but he later apologized on his deathbed. That entire scene remains so vividly in my mind even when I haven't opened the book in many years... I can just see the resolute Hobbit standing there with the furious Thorin ranting at him... 

The entire battle of five armies also rings in my mind as one of my favorite parts of any of the books. The races of good fighting off the evil army. The mighty war Eagles swooping down from the sky to save the day... Poor Bilbo being unconcious and invisible ....


Enough of my ranting....


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 11, 2002)

FUBAR, Luthien and Huan disguised themselves as a bat and a wolf respectively. Memory is a weird thing, can't live with it, can't shoot it.
Beren couldn't change shape as far as I can tell with the information at hand. Maybe someone else?

The bad wolf's name was Carcharoth, by the way.


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 11, 2002)

The image in my mind of the poor dwarves cramming themselves into those barrels and then being dumped into the river left me laoughing the first time I read it. I have to say that it is my favorite part...


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 11, 2002)

The part with the greatest character Tolkien ever created-the part with Gollum! Yay Gollum!  Smaug was cool too.


----------



## Huan (Jan 11, 2002)

There is so much to like but a fav part for me is The Thief in the Night for Bilbo to take the Arkenstone as hes share of all the treasure and give it to bard as a bargaining tool to save bloodshed shows how Bilbo had grown from that reluctant adventurer to a wise and selfless hobbit, Some of Gandalfs teachings coming to fruition no doubt.


----------



## Lord T (Jan 11, 2002)

Beorn and Beorn. 

When Beorn called the dwarves little jack in the boxes and when he tossed the wargs and goblins like straw in the battle of the five armies.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

*Beren and his story.*

I dunno where I read that he was an ascendant of Beorn but I read abit of his story and it says that he became a werewolf.


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 12, 2002)

Really? In wich book did you read about that, can you remember? I went through the Sil about it, but it seems I missed something.

Off topic I know, maybe I should have sent a personal message.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeah it was in the sil I can't remember the page it might have been page 211 from memory. Yeah page 211 it is in there but it like says Beren became of all things to look at a were wolf. read the whole story if yuo want all the info I suggest.


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 13, 2002)

Thanks, at least it is pinned down to this piece of the story. I opened up a new thread for all this, to get some other peoples attention. I still not fully grasp the meaning of the text on this one.

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1964


----------



## Snaga (Jan 13, 2002)

I love it when they're in Mirkwood and they come to the enchanted river (and why is it enchanted by the way ) and they have to get across.

You just know someone's gonna fall in. And well it just had to be Bombur. I love it: he sends the next few days happily dreaming, while the rest of them are starving, and having to carry him through the forest. Go Bombur Go Bombur!!!


----------



## Bombur (Jan 15, 2002)

I resemble that remark. Though it is one of the best parts my favorite part was when I was on guard at Erebor and Bilbo gave me a break only to smuggle the Arkenstone. Good thing I never told Thorin.


----------



## Lindir (Jan 15, 2002)

I really like Mirkwood. That would be something to see (or not, but you know what I mean). And of course the Battle of five Armies was good, because a good battle livens up any book, don´t you think?


----------



## Dread-Lock (Jan 15, 2002)

Hello,Hello....I liked the part after the Battle of Five Armies when Bilbo made up with Thorin and cried his eyes out when Thorin died.As a whole it's been said that the Hobbit was rather a childish book,but I think the second half of the book was more serious and really kept my attention.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 15, 2002)

HAHA Bombur you are RIGHT! I forgot about Biblo relieving Bombur hee hee!

What about the butterflies and spiders above the trees! Trees as far as Bilbo could see! Wonderful (glad I wasn't in his shoes though )


----------



## Jago (Jan 18, 2002)

My favourite part is in all of Mirkwood when Bilbo and the Elves kept on trying to get into the light of the Wood elves and then they got lost for awhile.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 7, 2002)

my favorite part of the hobbit was ...(there are so many)...would have to be when smaug attacked lake-town. the way it was described, the firey dragon in the distance, and the ruin he brought, was so vivid.
my next fav. is that the dwarves were always....enclosed.
they were wrapped up, or bundled up, or taken prisoner and holed up, throughout the whole book!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 19, 2002)

I like the chapter with the battle of the 5 armies and when they first enter the dragons lair.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 19, 2002)

Another part of the book I like is when Bilbo is wearing the ring, and literally running "rings" (sorry) round the spider in Mirkwood.

tee hee


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 21, 2002)

Hello all.

I would have to say my #ONE FAVORITE part of the Hobbit was the way Smaug was seen from far off from the Lake-Town. Someone could make a cool poster of the men preparing for battle in the lake-town and the huge dragon seen way off in the distance against the night sky...

SCARY!


----------



## Prince Legolas (Feb 24, 2002)

My favourite parts of The Hobbit:
Right at the very begining when Gandalf is confusing Bilbo by asking him what he means by 'Good Morning.

When all the Dwarves start arriving at Bag-End.

The Troll scene

The Riddle scene

Gandalf's ingenious way of introducing all the Dwarves to Beorn and Bombur comming with the last pair of Dwarves because he wasn't going to be left on his own.

The Barrel scene. I can just picture all the dwarves trying desparatly to get into the barrels before the Elves came

Lastly, Bilbo's scene with Smaug.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 25, 2002)

Bard yelling at his arrow, commanding it to hit his target...."Black arrow, ........" ah, well, that was a good one.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 10, 2002)

when bilbo was talking to smaug was a good part and i like riddles in the dark.


----------



## jks13 (Mar 11, 2002)

My faviorite part of the hobbit is when Bilbo is just leaving bagend. I think it was pretty funny when he was making such a big commotion about his hankerchief i think it was.


----------



## Sherri (Mar 18, 2002)

My favorite part is Bilbo's wordplays with Smaug.

"I come from the end of a bag but a bag never passed over me." (?)


----------



## legoman (Mar 18, 2002)

my favourite part of the hobbit is his legs, do you think he works out??


----------



## Hanne (Apr 4, 2002)

The beginning ofcourse!!!It is so funny and a really good start of the book.But it was really hard for Bilbo I think!!!


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 4, 2002)

I love Gollum's cave!! But also, Bilbo's wordplay with Smaug is a VERY good part.

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## ROSEY (Apr 14, 2002)

My fav part would have to be the riddle game with Gollum and bilbo. bilbos character really shines and it made me smile to see him make gollum squirm!but do you think that Gollum was really evil?or was it just that the ring made him evil-(it consumed him)what was Gollum before the ring came to him?if bilbo had of held on to the ring in TLOTR would he have ended up like gollum?-if sauron hadnt returned that is.(tell me no that bilbo would still be bilbo)


----------



## daisy (Apr 15, 2002)

Probably been said but I love Beorn - he is as interesting as Treebeard or Tom Bombadil - he needs his own spin-off show!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 16, 2002)

I liked all the book. But my fav chapter would be out of the frying pan into the fire fo some reason.


----------



## Elias (Apr 17, 2002)

I liked the battle of Five armies the most, but the start of the book was also pretty good.


----------



## alorien (Jul 1, 2004)

I remember reading this when i was a kid and then watching the animated movie that they made -- It's next on my list of books to reread -- but i was just wondering what everyone's favorite parts are.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 1, 2004)

My favorite part of The Hobbit has always been the Riddle game with Gollum, even before I saw the LOTR movies and became obsessed. I also always liked the part where Bilbo and the dwarves escape from the elves in the barrels.


----------



## grendel (Jul 1, 2004)

One of my favorite parts is the meeting with Beorn... where Gandalf is telling their story, and the number of companions keeps getting bigger and bigger, allowing him to bring in the dwarves a couple at a time.... a good piece of writing by Tolkien, I thought!


----------



## Tanelorn (Jul 1, 2004)

My favourite part has to be The Battle of Five Armies, because i love battles!
I also liked the riddle game Bilbo played with Smaug:
"I am the friend of bears and the guest of eagles."​"I am Ringwinner and Luckwearer; and I am Barrel-rider,"

By the way, where did Smaug come from? I know that Shelob came from Ungoliant, but what about the Worms etc...????


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 1, 2004)

Well I know that Smaug plundered the Dwarves. Wasn't he also the last dragon?

My favorite part of the hobbit was the first meeting of Gandalf/Bilbo, and Dwarves at Bilbo's house. It was so funny how flabbergasted Bilbo got... and my fav. quote from the book as well: "Struck by lightning! Struck by lightning!"


----------



## baragund (Jul 2, 2004)

Hmmm, Where to start, where to start...

The very first conversation between Bilbo and Gandalf in An Unexpected Party stands out. Gandalf's word play on Bilbo's "Good Mornings" are just delightful.

An I agree with Grendel on the meeting with Beorn. Not only how the dwarves are introduced but the descriptions of Beorn's house and grounds and animals. To me it was one of the most vivid descriptions and easy to picture in my mind's eye, even without the aid of JRRT's illustration.

Bilbo at Lake-Town: "Thag you very buch"


About the dragons, Tanelorn, they go wayyyyy back to the Elder Days and they were created/bred by Morgoth. The first dragons had no wings and the most famous of those was a mean-old villain named Glaurung. He sacked the ancient Elven kingdom of Nargothrond and generlly wrecked havoc until he was slain by Turin the warrior. 

The winged dragons first appeared during the War of Wrath. That was when the gods and the Elven hosts came to M-E from Valinor, destroyed Morgoth's kingdom and armies and kicked Morgoth himself out of Aman. Ancalagon was the grandaddy of the winged dragons but he was killed by Earendil. Smaug was part of that army but he was one of the few who escaped and then hid in the northern mountains for millenia before got up the nerve to take The Lonely Mountain from the dwarves.

(All this good stuff is in The Silmarillion if you are interested in finding out more.)


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 3, 2004)

baragund said:


> About the dragons, Tanelorn, they go wayyyyy back to the Elder Days and they were created/bred by Morgoth. The first dragons had no wings and the most famous of those was a mean-old villain named Glaurung. He sacked the ancient Elven kingdom of Nargothrond and generlly wrecked havoc until he was slain by Turin the warrior.


That was awesome reading!!!  



baragund said:


> The winged dragons first appeared during the War of Wrath. That was when the gods and the Elven hosts came to M-E from Valinor, destroyed Morgoth's kingdom and armies and kicked Morgoth himself out of Aman. Ancalagon was the grandaddy of the winged dragons but he was killed by Earendil. Smaug was part of that army but he was one of the few who escaped and then hid in the northern mountains for millenia before got up the nerve to take The Lonely Mountain from the dwarves.


The dwarves were flushed out of there by him, and he laid on their gold/treasure for a long time. Then they came back in the Hobbit and Bilbo stole their most valued stone from him, the Arkenstone. 

Another really good side-story from the Hobbit.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 3, 2004)

My fav parts are

When Gandalf met Bilbo in the beginning

When Bilbo met Gollum at first time

And when Bilbo talked with Smaug


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 3, 2004)

Eternity said:


> And when Bilbo talked with Smaug


My 2nd most favorite!!!


----------



## Eternity (Jul 3, 2004)

greypilgrim said:


> My 2nd most favorite!!!


 Yeah, Smaug is a very interesting character. He has no idea who/what Bilbo is and still tries to look confident. A typical dragon I think.


----------



## Finglas (Jul 3, 2004)

my favorite part was when bilbo helped them escape with the barrels! that part was awesome.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 3, 2004)

On first reading the most outstanding were the first conversation of Gandalf and Bilbo, and Bilbo facing Smaug.


----------



## Obi-Wan Kenobi (Jul 5, 2004)

Well my favourite part has to be when Bilbo and the dwarves kept stumbling on to the elves feats in Mirkwood and everytime they stepped into the array it would all disappear.  . I also like the part where the trolls are arguing over how they'll cook them all and then Gandalf dupes them.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2004)

The very begining.

Seeing Gandalf just come and visit, and 12 dwarves come up to Bag End is very humerous to me just thinking about what Bilbo's reaction is.

also...

"The eagles are coming! The eagles are coming!"
-- This was so sad in the Return of the King, and just the connection makes it one of my favorite parts. The Hobbit... man I gotta read that again


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 7, 2004)

alorien said:


> I remember reading this when i was a kid and then watching the animated movie that they made -- It's next on my list of books to reread -- but i was just wondering what everyone's favorite parts are.



The meeting with Gandalf and the dwarves, where all the food and musical instruments are put out, and Bilbo almost has a heart attack as he begins to realize what he's been drawn into.

Barley


----------



## Heathertoes (Jul 7, 2004)

There was a tradition in my family that when you were about eight my dad read you 'The Hobbit'. For that reason the first page is my favourite because I can remember being almost delerious with excitement. 
The bit I reread about about a hundred times as a kid was Bilbo and the spiders.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 9, 2004)

My favorite part is where Gandalf tricks the trolls and saves the dwarves. And it's Bilbo's first chance to be brave. "Burrahobbit" makes me laugh.


----------



## Ice Man (Jul 11, 2004)

It's hard for me to say, because the entire book seems to 'flow' so naturally. Of course it's divided in chapters, but to me it's all tied together in a way I can't say that this or that part is better.

I can't say the same about the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Niirewen (Jul 12, 2004)

I always really liked the first chapter.


----------



## FOEHammer (Aug 7, 2004)

All the chapters hold my attention well. Professor Tolkien is a master of description and story telling. One of my favorites has to be the Frying Pan to the Fire chapter as well as the Flies and Spiders. Barrels out of Bonds is good as well. One of my favorite scenes however, is when Bilbo speaks with the dragon. Dragons are a worthy adversary. hehe


----------



## Snaga (Aug 7, 2004)

baragund said:


> The winged dragons first appeared during the War of Wrath. That was when the gods and the Elven hosts came to M-E from Valinor, destroyed Morgoth's kingdom and armies and kicked Morgoth himself out of Aman. Ancalagon was the grandaddy of the winged dragons but he was killed by Earendil. Smaug was part of that army but he was one of the few who escaped and then hid in the northern mountains for millenia before got up the nerve to take The Lonely Mountain from the dwarves.
> 
> (All this good stuff is in The Silmarillion if you are interested in finding out more.)


Where is the part in the Silmarillion that says Smaug was in the army of Morgoth? I don't recall any such passage, but I could have overlooked it I suppose. My own belief is that Smaug is not nearly so old. He was quite young at the time he attacked Erebor and tossed out Thror and co. He grew old sitting on the pile of treasure, and as he did so the jewels became encased in his chest.

I like the bit where Smaug is bragging about how inpenetrable he is, but Bilbo sees the exposed patch and laughs to himself.

I also like all the bits in the Misty Mountains.


----------



## King Aragorn (Aug 7, 2004)

I haven't read The Hobbit in a while, but I suppose that my favorite part was the riddle game.


----------



## SpencerC18 (Aug 7, 2004)

My first favorite part of the book will always be the battle of five armies, hands down best part of the book. Second best part I think would be when the company is captured by the goblins and Gandalf bails them out yet again.


----------



## Dark_Glamdring (Aug 9, 2004)

Smaug attack on Esgaroth, Bard killing Smaug and all that


----------



## baragund (Aug 13, 2004)

To answer Snaga's question on Smaug's part in Morgoth's army, that was speculation on my part and I should have said so in my last post. 

Smaug was not identified by name (at least in the published Silmarillion), but I figured that there would not have been any breeding of dragons after the War of Wrath or there would have been more of them banging around Middle-earth in the 2nd and 3rd Ages. Kind of like the Balrog that holed up under the Misty Mountains for the 5500 years or so before the Dwarves of Moria stumbled into him.

Hope that clarifies things...


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 16, 2004)

My favorite chapter is Riddles in the Dark.

I just love Gollum and his split personallity. He always makes me laugh.
It's also fun to ask those riddles to your friends in order for them to get stuff.
Just say, if you can guess this riddle then you can have 10 dollars.
It is entertaining. I love watching people puzzle over stuff. It is soooooo funny!!!

 Always,

Hobbit-queen


----------



## Elanor2 (Aug 17, 2004)

My answer is Riddles in the dark.

There was no Spanish translation when I was young, so my first introduction to the whole Tolkien universe was my sister translating the riddles to me from English (she was learning it then). Then she translated a bit of the text, then I wanted more...

Ah! The young become addicted sooo easily!

Elanor.


----------



## Gildor (Aug 17, 2004)

baragund said:


> To answer Snaga's question on Smaug's part in Morgoth's army, that was speculation on my part and I should have said so in my last post.
> 
> Smaug was not identified by name (at least in the published Silmarillion), but I figured that there would not have been any breeding of dragons after the War of Wrath or there would have been more of them banging around Middle-earth in the 2nd and 3rd Ages. Kind of like the Balrog that holed up under the Misty Mountains for the 5500 years or so before the Dwarves of Moria stumbled into him.
> 
> Hope that clarifies things...




Smaug is described as the last great Dragon, which seems to say that he wasn't the last or only dragon in the Third Age, just the last one that was so mighty. It would also seem that there were other lesser dragons in existance even in his time from Thorin's words about the Withered Heath being a place "where the dragons breed." These were probably descended from those that fled from the destruction of Beleriand, though it seems for the most part they were no longer anywhere so powerful or numerous.


----------



## Dark_Glamdring (Aug 18, 2004)

Thorin´s death, it made me cry


----------



## fernanda (Aug 19, 2004)

I´m reading the Riddles in the Dark now and I really love Gollum. He is really funny and I really feel sorry for him. 

I´m taking my time to read it, it´s a very wonderful book!!!

Fernanda


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 19, 2004)

My favourite park would have to be where Bilbo saved the others from the spiders. He was so heroic...
Other than that i like the battle of the 5 armies...


----------



## spirit (Aug 20, 2004)

*Favorite part in the Hobbit...*

My favourite part in The Hobbit is Chapter 5 - *Riddles in the dark*. I find it very entertaining.  Usually when I can't find a bed time story to read, I turn to that chapter, and occationally to the shapter about the spiders in Mirkwood.
Another scenes I enjoy is the bit with the 3 trolls.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 23, 2004)

alorien said:


> I remember reading this when i was a kid and then watching the animated movie that they made -- It's next on my list of books to reread -- but i was just wondering what everyone's favorite parts are.



My favorite parts involve "creature comforts:" eating, drinking and relaxing! (I haven't smoked a pipe since 1963...)

Barley


----------



## Ronaldinho (Aug 31, 2004)

I have a number of favourite parts:

-The party.
-The Trolls.
-The Goblins and Gollum.

In fact the whole book!


----------



## Garwen (Nov 20, 2005)

My favorite part was when Gandalf, Bilbo, and the Dwarves arrived in Rivendell and Elrond spoke to them about their swords that they had found in the Troll cave and Elrond explaind that they were made in Gondolin.That didn't make too much sence to me at the time. And then I read the Silmarillion and I thought that was really deep.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 12, 2005)

I really like when the eagles carry all the dwarves and Bilbo off to safety.


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 13, 2005)

The Hobbit is the second Tolkien book that I read. It was almost two years ago...
I like the moment when the Eagles helped Gandalf. I also these parts

 Elrond telling the Company about the swords
Bilbo and Smaug
the Battle


----------



## Agent Elrond (Feb 25, 2006)

Thorin's death scene. I was not happy that Thorin died, but it was a very powerful scene.


----------



## ely (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, since I adore dramatic scenes, my favourite part is where Bilbo reveals to Thorin that he took the Arkenstone. Of course, the whole scene of Bilbo giving the stone away was great, too.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 3, 2007)

My favorite was not a specific chapter but the place where Smaug comes into being. He's really a very fascinating character. Kind of intricate, like there's a lot more to him than Tolkien revealed.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, aren't all dragons cool? But let me think here. I don't remember posting in here. Hm. All kinds of fun scenes. The part where they get rescued by giant eagles, and the evil thief Bilbo Baggins barely survives by grabbing onto Dori's legs? Was anybody really paying attention to him? Would the evil torturer Gandalf have noticed and sent some other giant eagle back in time to save him? Well, probably, but it still looked pretty close. Or how's about the part where poor Smeagol very almost catches the evil thief Bilbo Baggins? Argh! So close! Very scary part for the evil thief, very tragic for all who are fans of stuff like justice. *sniff*  Thorin being carried out of the Battle Of Five Armies by Beorn? The conversation with Smaug? The superly anti-social Bard becoming everybody's hero? I don't know. I'll go with --->

The meeting with the Goblin King. Just because. The only time that I remember goblins looking anything besides pathetic.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Dec 15, 2016)

alorien said:


> I remember reading this when i was a kid and then watching the animated movie that they made -- It's next on my list of books to reread -- but i was just wondering what everyone's favorite parts are.




My favorite part is "An unexpected party" even in the movie it was my favorite scene. I love the atmosphere of Hobbition and Bilbos simple shire life and I love how the scen kinda gives you insight to each of the Dwarfs' characters. I find the scene, even though crazy and unexpected it was very warm and humble. That has always attracted me to Hobbits. <3


----------



## Gigantor (Apr 6, 2017)

Eonwe said:


> What is your favorite part of the Hobbit and why?


I like the part where Thorin cusses Thranduil out in Khuzdul, but I don't know what he said.


----------



## basti255 (Aug 8, 2017)

ROSEY said:


> My fav part would have to be the riddle game with Gollum and bilbo. bilbos character really shines and it made me smile to see him make gollum squirm!but do you think that Gollum was really evil?or was it just that the ring made him evil-(it consumed him)what was Gollum before the ring came to him?if bilbo had of held on to the ring in TLOTR would he have ended up like gollum?-if sauron hadnt returned that is.(tell me no that bilbo would still be bilbo)



The ring, with its power, consumed Gollum. Look how "pure" Frodo was and it nearly turned him to evil. 

Otherwise I liked the riddle part too .


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 23, 2017)

All the different people here bringing up different parts that they loved just goes to show how great this book is. I loved Mirkwood myself--despite it being so dark and dreary, I've always thought it sounded beautiful in its own mysterious way. (I absolutely adore forests, btw).

I too loved Bilbo and Gandalf's "good morning conversation" and poor Bilbo's flustered attitude at the whole thing. I've always loved that metaphor about his scream bursting out of him like an engine coming out of a tunnel. 

What I love best about the book is how it's written in such a light, humorous way, yet it still has lots of adventure, danger, and even a great life lesson (that is, it shows the dangers of greed in riches). It's got the best of everything.

It's true that it's a little disappointing how most of the Dwarves are pretty unimportant, but the characters that do play an important role are very likeable, so that's another great thing about this book: I mean who DOESN'T like brave little Bilbo and wily old Gandalf?


----------



## Andy* (Aug 27, 2017)

I enjoy the whole book ... but my favorite part ( at the moment ) is Bert , William and Tom making dinner plans and "inviting" Thorin & Co. over ...
Andy


----------



## Pris (Mar 19, 2018)

I absolutely enjoy the trolls. . .just. . the bickering between the three is pure gold.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 4, 2018)

My favorite parts are: the very beginning and when the company goes to Imladris

For me it's when they go to Rivendell to seek help from Elrond


----------



## keremcem (Sep 13, 2018)

Beorn could turn into a bear. He was very impressed with me.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 13, 2018)

We know, because he told us! 

Welcome to the club Keremcem!


----------



## Thistle Bunce (Sep 14, 2018)

Picking a favorite part of the Hobbit is like picking one single favorite strawberry from a strawberry pie...but the songs are delightful. All the songs, from that bath song to tra-la-la lally, for the sillier side, to must away ere break of day for more solemn fare. The songs give a sly little glimpse into the characters of those that wrote, or performed them, and surely make reading the Hobbit aloud a LOT more fun.


----------



## Desert Loon (Sep 28, 2018)

This last time I read it, I might have enjoyed the stay at Beorn's house the most.

Having read the book out loud to my children a couple of times, I think "Riddles in the Dark" is the most fun to voice.


----------



## Lady Legolas (Oct 18, 2018)

I always liked Riddles in the Dark. Gollum is one of my favorite characters. So when I first read hobbit as a teenager. I thought that part of the story was somewhat scary and interesting. And when Bilbo Meet Smaug. I could picture Bilbo's fear in coming face to face with a dragon.


----------



## Menegilda Brandybuck (Nov 14, 2018)

I loved the first chapter "An Unexpected Party" and "Riddles in the Dark"


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jun 18, 2020)

baragund said:


> To answer Snaga's question on Smaug's part in Morgoth's army, that was speculation on my part and I should have said so in my last post.
> 
> Smaug was not identified by name (at least in the published Silmarillion), but I figured that there would not have been any breeding of dragons after the War of Wrath or there would have been more of them banging around Middle-earth in the 2nd and 3rd Ages. Kind of like the Balrog that holed up under the Misty Mountains for the 5500 years or so before the Dwarves of Moria stumbled into him.
> 
> Hope that clarifies things...



I remember reading somewhere that Smaug probably did fight in the War of Wrath, I think there was a thread on that. Plausible and hinted at, if not provable


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (Aug 18, 2020)

Riddles in the dark. Then again it is a rewrite although made eight years after the book been published.


----------



## Elthir (Aug 18, 2020)

The second version is a translation of a more truthful account


----------



## Licky Linguist (Nov 15, 2020)

Mine are the poems. I read LotR first and the poems were mostly serious... 

But in The Hobbit, most of the poems made me laugh, I don't know why ☺️ 
Thinking about poor little Bilbo bobbing along without his handkerchief was also a hit with me 😄😝


----------



## Shadow (Feb 16, 2021)

Þráinn Þórhallsson said:


> Riddles in the dark. Then again it is a rewrite although made eight years after the book been published.


Indeed, though necessary to create the series that came to be in later years, and what we still enjoy today.


----------



## Crowfield (Apr 21, 2021)

During the 5 armies battle, Azog is standing up there on his edifice. And every time right after he shouts an order, a loud base toned horn blares out! When reading athe book, noise is something you don't experience so viscerally.


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (Apr 21, 2021)

Crowfield said:


> During the 5 armies battle, Azog is standing up there on his edifice. And every time right after he shouts an order, a loud base toned horn blares out! When reading athe book, noise is something you don't experience so viscerally.


Ehm, Azong is already dead in the story that takes place in the book.


----------



## MrUnderhill (Jun 3, 2021)

Plan on rereading the book sometime later this month (haven't read _The Hobbit _since 2019), so my favorite moment may change. At present, I'd have to say that my favorite part is either the conversation/banter between Bilbo and Smaug or the riddle game with Gollum. Reading through this thread, however, I realize that I forgot how interesting the Mirkwood portion of the book is...might be looking forward to that part more than any other as I prepare to reread.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jun 5, 2021)

My favorite part is the chapter called "Flies and Spiders". It's the eight one, I believe, and the one where Sting gets it's name. And I also like the part where Bilbo talks about himself to Smaug.


----------



## 1stvermont (Jun 5, 2021)

I loved beorns, and the references of Bilbo's daydreaming wishing he were back in the Shire as I would have done.


----------



## Radaghast (Jun 23, 2021)

The chapters "An Unexpected Party," "Roast Mutton" and "Queer Lodgings" are my favorite because they strike me as, for me, they contain the most humor.


----------

